# Project 41!



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Ever since I bought my Accucraft model of c-19 RGS 41 I have been finding ways to improve it. Although I shouldn't have to pat $2000 for a model that is not perfect. But on the other hand whats the fun in that! Anyway right from the start i saw things that needed to be changed.

Basically what I want to do is kit bash ol 41 to look as she did in 1942. This would include changing things like the smokebox front, removing the builders plates, adding a snow plow, and changing the lettering. The lettering will be the sunrise logo on the tender with a medium size 41 on the cab and RGS, and c-19 in the bottom corners of the cab.The list of things I want to change is very long, to long to list here. Acctually my friends think im crazy for doing all of this.

I plan to enter her in the model contest at the big train show next year.(if there is a show) I was thinking of keeping this under wraps but, I fuigured you guys would like to see the progress as I go along. And you guys will know what neat things to look for when/if yall see it at a show.

Now for the pics. This is her "builders photo". Stock right out of the box.









One of the first things I started on was the cab. This cab was laking rear windows like the real c class engines. So i measured the area then masked it off and started cutting. 









Those with a weak stomach might want to look away. Or if you work for Accucraft.









Once the windows were cut it was time to frame them using 1/8'' wide dalsa. At this point I also started adding some wood slates to the roof. The wood for the roof is a balsa sheet with lines in it from northeaster scale lumber co.









After framing the windows, and adding the wood to the roof it was time to brace it. I used 1/8" by 1/8" balsa as roof bows.









Next I made apaper template of the inside roof then traced that on the wood. Finding the roof hatch hole and the little square for the light was not easy but I got it. This pic shows the roof in and the first bow in place. Later i framed the roof hatch opening.









This last view show the back of the cab with the windows framed and the roof all done. I still have to do some wood work to the cab door windows. I also modified the firebox doors. I put it in the drill press and drilled a bunch of holes between the doors, then filed the opening smooth. This makes them look like they are cracked open a bit. later im going to drill through the backhead so I can put in a firebox glow light.


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Now the factory headlight were nice, but the real 41 has a huge headlight. It 20" in OD thats big! 340s is only 16". This pic show several things it shows my mocked up headlight, new smokebox front and door(also a mocked up with styrene, I would love to use brass but I can't think of a good way to cut a good circle) the snow plow braces and were the builders plates used to be. I have yet to add the rods that help hold up the snow plow from the braces.









The new headlight is made from a 3/4" piece of PVC conduit, cut to the scale length. The 3/4" conduit is a close 21" OD of the real 20" OD of 41s. The number bourds and viser are off of the old light. The reflector came from a mini mag light and is amazingly a scale 18", the exact size of 41s reflector.(I still can't beleave it!) I will also use the lens from the mag light. The brass ring is to be the outer lip of the light, and i have yet to cut and solder it together. 









The snow plow is a Bachmann k-27 plow modified to fit 41. This was not in my original plan but thanks to Bachmann I can do it.(the real rgs 41 had a modified k-27 snow plow from 1941 to 1951) Its modified to fit in the coupler pin hole, and it slides right out. later I will make a long shank coupler for it. 









One of the biggest things that bugged me was the cab interior. The throttle looked hokey, the injector were to big, the J-bar was wrong and there was no lubricator or brake stand. I have removed all the original parts in the cab, and I will replace them with alot of trackside detail parts. As well as some costom and modified parts. 

In this pic you can see a lubricator, steam gauge stand, injector, brake stand(that will get modified) and a throttel I highly modified from a TDP backhead throttle to look like 41s. Im very pleased with this.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh man! That is going to be one SWEET model! 

Love it!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

An interesting bash! You're doing a terrific job!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! You've got courage to bash a $2000 loco like that, but it's beautiful! THX for posting. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Very Nice work! keep us posted


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Lovely work!

BTW Would you consider selling those cast off injectors?


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! I guess if you guys like it, then im doing a good job. 

Mik wich injector are you asking about? The ones I took off 41, or the one in the picture?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

the discards.


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Oh the old Accucraft ones you can have them! I don't need them. Do you want me to mail them to you or will you be at the SWGRS? If you are going to be at the show I can bring them.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks! Sent you a PM. If they're too big for the project I'm working on, there's another in the planning stage....


----------

